# ¿Cómo crear un circuito con varias bombillas?



## edustyle (Ene 3, 2010)

Me gustaria saber cómo se puede crear un circuito de varias bombillas de unos 40w cada una... 
Y luego quisiera saber cómo conectarlo a un interruptor doble de pared.

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## alexus (Ene 3, 2010)

que es lo que pretendes hacer???

no dice nada tu descripcion.


----------



## edustyle (Ene 4, 2010)

Quiero hacer algo como esto:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpgarnham/2886034535/


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 4, 2010)

Para lo tuyo debes poner las bombillas en paralelo, para que todas tengan el mismo voltaje. Al principio de la linea pones un interruptor y listo. La unica consideracion sería calcular la intensidad y potencia total del circuito para que no haya sustos.


----------



## edustyle (Ene 4, 2010)

Jejeje gracias... Pero tened en cuenta que soy un novato extremo. Así que lo de poner bombillas en paralelo me suena a rumano... y no se cómo se calcula a intensidad y potencia, ni cuál es el límite (si hay), o el mínimo...


jejeje Gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 4, 2010)

tienes que conectarlas así:



pero cuidado, no puedes poner demasiadas bombillas!

no creo que encuentres enchufes normalitos de más de 16A, y por los cables que vas a usar (cojetelos de 2.5mm2) te recomendaria que cargaras 10A como mucho.

10A equivale a 88 bombillas de 25W
10A equivale a 55 bombillas de 40W
10A equivale a 36 bombillas de 60W
10A equivale a 22 bombillas de 100W 

10AX220V= 2200W

2200/25=88
2200/40=55
2200/60=36
2200/100=22


Como observarás, cuanta mayor es la potencia de las bombillas, menos puedes poner para obtener la misma potencia total.

buscate bombillas de 25W, ya que si es sólo para decoración no necesitas bombillas tan potentes



Espero que te haya servido de algo.
Un saludo

Atte.
elosciloscopio


----------



## alexus (Ene 4, 2010)

generalmente, cuando son muuuuuuuuuuchas lamparas, se utiliza alimentacion trifasica, pero mi intencion no es marear mas al muchahco, sino solamente informarlo....

igualmente, son muchas lamparas = muchos amperes.


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 9, 2010)

Una Pregunta en Uruguay quale es la tension y la frecuencia que sev usa
saludos Roberto Sirigu


----------

